# Classical Music in Design & Illustration (books, magazines...)



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello. I didn't find a thread that covered design related to Classical Music. I want to explore here how designers and labels (musical or editorial) have worked portraying classical music to the public, in form of posters, magazine covers, insides, books, illustration... *I mainly want to know about the 20th century,* which I know very little about in terms of people's experiences with CM (attending concerts, buying books or records).

For example, I was looking up for designs on pinterest and behance and found a commission by the Saint-Étienne Opera House done by Graphéine. It looks really fun for me, in line with today's trends of colours and typographies, probably seeking attention from "young" audiences:


























*Link for the Behance page*

Which CM items do you hold most dear, and you think they really look pretty and you keep them? Do you really care about it? Does it improve your experience, like, going to a concert? Apart from books and magazines (the thing I'm most interested in hearing you about), you could also talk about CD or LP booklets (we already have some threads for that).

If you uploaded pictures, I would be quite happy!

My two cents (quite simple...):


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Investigate graphic scores, and graphic representations of music. Here's a particularly successful example I think






If you're in London you may want to go to The Gallery of Everything which has its current location in Curzon Street. (If you don't know it The Gallery of Everything is a specialist agent for Outsider Art. ) Anyway I remember that in their show right now (I was their last week) there's an artist who makes images out of musical notation -- or at least he uses staves. I can't find any images on the web, but I'm sure if you ring them they'll help.


----------

